# A&D Hybrid Tension



## nitrocan (Sep 17, 2008)

I have recently made an A&D Hybrid Cube, but for some reason it just loosens itself up after a few solves.What might be the problem? (Could it be because whenever I turn the layer CCW, the screw gets unscrewed?)


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Sep 17, 2008)

The screws of the new type D unscrew themselves.


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 17, 2008)

So what should I do?


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 17, 2008)

I have this same problem with the 7 Type D cubes i just received. I have a theory though that i'll be testing tomorrow nitro. I'll let you know if it works or not


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 17, 2008)

Superglue?


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 17, 2008)

No no. I tried that, didn't work.

Just to clarify, you're talking bout the trick where you glue the screws and when the glue is dry, you screw them in?

If so, that didn't work.

Obviously glueing the screws in isn't an option.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 17, 2008)

Glue does not work. I put in lots of gorilla glue and it still unscrews. So I no longer like type D’s I also think that perhaps only the springs, not screws matter, so I’d just use other screws instead. Order a pack of cube4you screws with it.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Sep 17, 2008)

Make sure you are using the OLD type A core, not the new nylon one.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 17, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Make sure you are using the OLD type A core, not the new nylon one.



Doesn't help.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Sep 17, 2008)

Well the old ones are amazing.
I guess they just stoped being good, because the latest one I ordered was 'defective' aswell.
A good cube you can make OUT of it though is this:
Take the type D springs and centers and use type A or C screws, then add the type D pieces and a Type A core.
That should work.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 17, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > Make sure you are using the OLD type A core, not the new nylon one.
> ...



Agreed. Just change screws...
It would still be a great cube.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, they were good for a while.
Here is what I suggest you do, don't change anything(including the springs) but the core and screws. replace the core and screws with Type A core and screws. I personally prefer type C screws though.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 17, 2008)

I think the whole problem is the new screws. That's my theory.

Look at this:









The screws set on the left is the newer screw set. The one on the right is the older one. The older one gave no problems whatsoever. The new one is giving me endless troubles.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 18, 2008)

Daejavoo, 

I agree. Try A or C screws on them, I don't think it would make the cube worse.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Sep 18, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Daejavoo,
> 
> I agree. Try A or C screws on them, I don't think it would make the cube worse.



And also change the core to an A.


----------



## flee135 (Sep 18, 2008)

I have 5 type Ds, all ordered at the same time. What's strange is that 4 of them have the new screws, one has the old screws EXCEPT for one screw, which is new. That one I have no trouble with except for the one screw.

Makes me pretty mad...


----------



## Guoguodi (Sep 18, 2008)

It's kind of sad that when you order something from cube4you, it's really a pot shot gamble as to whether you'll get what you actually ordered, or something different. I can't believe how much he (James, guy behind c4y) keeps changing the products what with different batches, random screw config changes, etc etc. You don't know that the Type X cube you received is the same as some other guy's Type X.. this inconsistency is just annoying to customers.


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 18, 2008)

This problem has been brought up more than two times. Please use the search function.
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6001&highlight=screw
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5789&highlight=screw


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 18, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Daejavoo,
> ...


I've tried that. The core doesn't stop the screws from unscrewing themselves...






fanwuq said:


> Daejavoo,
> 
> I agree. Try A or C screws on them, I don't think it would make the cube worse.


Could you (or anyone else) please take some pics of C screws for me?

I don't have any C cubes.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 18, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Daejavoo,
> ...



I'm sure he heard you in all the other posts you've made to this thread.


----------



## BinomDreher (Sep 18, 2008)

flee135 said:


> ... one has the old screws EXCEPT for one screw, which is new.



Same here...does that one screw really make it that bad? Cause i wouldnt know how to replace that damn thing^^


----------



## mikeagby (Sep 18, 2008)

the superglue method has worked for me. the screws stay in place. and i have all my cubes on the tightest tension


----------



## flee135 (Sep 18, 2008)

BinomDreher said:


> flee135 said:
> 
> 
> > ... one has the old screws EXCEPT for one screw, which is new.
> ...


It doesn't make the cube bad, but it will occasionally start to unscrew and make the one side loose, causing the cube to pop a lot and have uneven tension, which can be really annoying as well.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 19, 2008)

i just got my type D and it sucks atm. i guess i will have to lubricate it soon


----------



## scottp45 (Sep 20, 2008)

Anyone tried using locitte? I hear it works really well to prevent screw unwind, never actually tried it, I dont have any D's atm...


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 20, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> I have this same problem with the 7 Type D cubes i just received. I have a theory though that i'll be testing tomorrow nitro. I'll let you know if it works or not



Sorry for the late reply, but here's the theory i tested, and it work 

Click click




scottp45 said:


> Anyone tried using locitte? I hear it works really well to prevent screw unwind, never actually tried it, I dont have any D's atm...


Loctite? 

Yes, i'm the poor sod who came up with that. And it works perfectly. Check the above link


----------

